# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Horticultura  Cultivo de zanahoria

## jesa

Amigos, 
Me podrian facilitar el costo de producción para el cultivo de zanahoria, es para la evaluación de un crédito agrícola.
El terreno se encuentra ubicado en Carquin-Huacho, es bajo riego convencional. La semilla es "abaco". 
Les agradezco de antemano su gentileza. :Smile:  
Atte,Temas similares: CULTIVO DE TARA Ó TAYA EN COSTA: TERRENOS APTOS PARA SU CULTIVO Zanahoria japonesa f1 tipo chantenay( similar al abaco) Manual de la zanahoria hibrida birei f1 Ficha tecnica de zanahoria hibrida birei f1 -semillas del mundo sac Caracteristicas de la zanahoria takii- japonesa f1

----------


## 19970680

estimado jehison:
dirigirte a la siguiente direccion: http://zanahoriajaponesa.blogspot.com/
te recomiendo que siembre la zanahoria japonesa F1 de la marca TAKII SEED-JAPON, es la que esta liderando en el valle de cañete y este año estan sembrando con mayor fuerza en el valle de chancayllo, chancay y huaral. te puedo facilitar con el precio ya que esta variedad yo lo he trabajado desarrollandolo desde hace 4 años y sus frutos se estan dando recien desde hace 2 años.
cualquier sugerencia estoy para servirte.
saludos cordiales

----------

